# Why am I banned?



## layne1981 (Nov 13, 2013)

I am trying to sell a guitar on the gear page and I am banned?

Why?


----------



## thrsher (Nov 13, 2013)

Marketplace RULES

1) The Marketplace is for Participating Sevenstring.org Members. If you have one post and it is an eBay link to your auction, it is obvious that you don't want to join the community and are only here to help sell your gear. 

*****************************
You NEED to have these two conditions met prior to posting. If not your thread will be silently deleted/closed.

a) Minimum 100 posts (subject to you not just being a post whore)
b) Had 6 months pass from the date of your first post


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Nov 13, 2013)

the bigger question for me is how you are creating threads if banned?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 13, 2013)

The 6 months thing is weird I joined in July and posted my first "for sale" thread in the classifieds in October, is there just a certain amount of posts or activity you have to have that if surpassed you can some how by pass the 6 month part if the requirement?


----------



## dedsouth333 (Nov 13, 2013)

joshuavsoapkid said:


> The 6 months thing is weird I joined in August and posted my first "for sale" thread in the classifieds in October, is there just a certain amount of posts or activity you have to have that if surpassed you can some how by pass the 6 month part if the requirement?



I think you may have lucked up and it slipped by or something. I haven't seen anything in the rules about some kind of activity threshold that surpasses the amount of time since joining but I haven't looked in a while either


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 13, 2013)

dedsouth333 said:


> I think you may have lucked up and it slipped by or something. I haven't seen anything in the rules about some kind of activity threshold that surpasses the amount of time since joining but I haven't looked in a while either


That is possible


----------



## Cloudy (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeap sounds like you slipped by the requirement. As to the OP, simple case of not reading the rules.


----------

